# 1D Mk II or another 40D?



## Bend The Light (Dec 27, 2012)

My 40D broke. Error 99. I can send it for repair, but talking to folks I  may be paying £200 for that when I can buy another with 6 months  guarentee for about £250 in excellent condition.

I have a chance of a 1D mkII for £350. It's been used in a studio that  is closing down. I would use it for studio work mostly, but I do also do  other photos, walking about, photos of kids etc. 

I have to decide, well, now really!

What do you guys think?

Cheers

Craig


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 27, 2012)

Why not throw down the extra little bit to get a used 5D MK II?


----------



## KenC (Dec 27, 2012)

Do you get a decent guarantee with the 1D?  That is a very low price, even for a "going-out-of-business" sale, so I'm suspicious.  If it's in good condition they should be able to get a lot more than that for it even on short notice.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd check out the 1D II and if it's good, I'd go with it. I assume that you already have glass that will work with the 1D?


----------



## Bend The Light (Dec 27, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> Why not throw down the extra little bit to get a used 5D MK II?



Because I don't have a little bit extra. I have £250 for a used 40D - my little bit extra is to go to £350 for the 1D2



KenC said:


> Do you get a decent guarantee with the 1D?  That is a very low price, even for a "going-out-of-business" sale, so I'm suspicious.  If it's in good condition they should be able to get a lot more than that for it even on short notice.



It is in good nick. Minor scuffs, and one of the covers over the firewire (I think) sockets is missing, but replaceable. They were used in the studio only (the lady used a 5D for personal use). Shutter assemblies replaced less than a year ago. 



ronlane said:


> I'd check out the 1D II and if it's good, I'd go with it. I assume that you already have glass that will work with the 1D?



I did. And i bought one. But it was the 1D2N i bought (I had the choice of 1D2 and 1D2N). I have lenses that will work...nothing high flying but it'll suffice for now. Just as it did on the 40D. The only EF-S lens I have will go on TinyTogger's 400D (my daughter).


----------



## Derrel (Dec 27, 2012)

ID II-n...yes...fantastic workhorse.


----------



## usayit (Dec 27, 2012)

Agreed... great camera

FYI:  NiMH batteries no Li-Ion so you need to know how to maintain them.


----------



## Bend The Light (Dec 27, 2012)

Derrel said:


> ID II-n...yes...fantastic workhorse.





usayit said:


> Agreed... great camera
> 
> FYI:  NiMH batteries no Li-Ion so you need to know how to maintain them.



Thanks guys.

Will check out battery maintainance. I used to sell mobile phones (cellphones for you over there) a long while back and the "memory effect" was terrible. Used to practice good battery management then...

I have 5 batteries for it, anyway! 

Cheers


----------

